# witicisms



## wildflower (Feb 11, 2011)

> Witticisms
> 
> (Some old; some older...)
> 
> ...


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Mar 2, 2011)

I resemble about half of those


----------



## micmike (Mar 4, 2011)

*Please remember not to try to teach a pig to sing, because you can't.. and it annoys the pig.*


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 4, 2011)

I think those sum up  my life pretty good!


----------

